# Popping Corks: What is best Spin Cast reel?



## zx225 (May 11, 2010)

I am looking to get a spin cast reel for catching Reds and Trout. I like the 20# Power Pro line. What would be the ideal spin cast reel ? Looking to spend around $200 - $300

Thanks
Joel

I am expecting this reel to solve my backlash problem with bait casting reels when throwing popping corks.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

As far as I know Shimano doesn't make a "spin-cast" reel. But judging from the amount of $$$ you're looking to spend I would guess you mean a "spinning" reel. I like the Stradics and Spheros. But, in the $200-$300 range you may want to check out the Sustain as well.

The first picture is a spincast reel. The second is a spinning reel.

Hope that helps!
-Bob


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would look at the Stradic 3000FI, Stradic CI4 3000F (when it becomes available) and the Sustain 3000FE.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Personally, I like the Saros 3000 but it's around $120.00. You could save the extra and upgrade the rod.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

us reel 230x maybe 240x i think is what i'm using...loaded with 30lb braid...pulled in many 30+ inch reds with it

baitcasters work great you just have to adjust the reel for the extra weight of the cork rig otherwise you will get a backlash


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> I would look at the Stradic 3000FI, Stradic CI4 3000F (when it becomes available) and the Sustain 3000FE.


ditto!

I have 3 stradic 3000Fl's formy clients and they are excellent reels and I am very impressed. Night and day difference between the stradic and the sahara


----------

